# Another, for what it's worth



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Keep a can of wasp spray on your tractor.
Better than pepper spray, have your Wife, daughters, Granddaughters keep this in their purse.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I would hate to get wasp spray in my eyes.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

Attachments, Implements & Accessories.. I guess it would be an accessory?

I have bought my retired mother several pepper sprays hanging on thumbtacks near the exterior doors of the house because she gets stressed out if the dogs start getting into it with each other and she can't do anything about it. I tell her 'hose em down, let em deal with it'. 

I'm not sure what i'd be defending myself from on the tractor, though. Only things im worried about running into on the tractor is bees/wasps and tree branches!!


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

5 or 6 years ago I was brush cutting timber trails in late Summer. Willard was tagging along as always. I ran over a nest of ground bees and disturbed them. He came along and got blamed. The only reason he's alive today is we were close to a small creek with water in it. He was rolling on the ground and pawing at his face trying to fight them off. I ran to a steep bank above the water and hollered at him to come. When he got to me there was a swarm on him. I kicked him off the bank, 6ft high, into the water pool. He would hold his breath and submerge until he had to breathe. Pop up and get a fresh breath and go under again. It took a minute or more before they left him alone. I carried him back up to the top of the bank and he laid there for two hours. He finally got where he could walk and we went to the house. He didn't want me to carry him. Acted like every bone in his body hurt.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

Yeah, that's a nightmare scenario.

I guess i should have been more specific when i said i dont know what im supposed to use wasp spray on when im only worried about wasps. What i meant is that im not likely to notice their nest until after ive disturbed it, at which point the spray is not that useful since you're not going to shoot down dozens of wasps like an air defence gunner.

I HAVE one time, disturbed a bee colony (no tractor involved) and been attacked. I can still run fast enough to keep most of a swarm of bees off me, but where to? In my case there was a car about 300 feet away that i ran to and jumped in. However, my dad was nearby and certainly cant run like that. He simply walked away slowly only reacting to the ones that he could feel stinging him and honestly came out almost totally unscathed. If i'd tripped over a rock at my full speed i might have landed with a couple of broken bones AND a swarm of bees on me so in the end im thinking his approach was a little better.

Totally depends on the type of insects you have, though. We don't have anything aggressive here. The largest wasp nests we get are paper wasps, which _look_ like yellowjackets but are actually very docile. All the other stinging wasps out here you pretty much see by themselves or a small nest with just a few on it. Nothing serious, unless you're allergic.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Insects usually go after co2 for homing on target most of the time. Then they spread the misery out once they found the target. That’s why most get them in the face/noses like bees etc.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Vigo said:


> Yeah, that's a nightmare scenario.
> 
> I guess i should have been more specific when i said i dont know what im supposed to use wasp spray on when im only worried about wasps. What i meant is that im not likely to notice their nest until after ive disturbed it, at which point the spray is not that useful since you're not going to shoot down dozens of wasps like an air defence gunner.
> 
> ...


Yellow Jackets!!!!!!! Mean Sumbeeches.
Last Summer, mowing around the wellhouse, a couple red wasp hit me in the head, did not sting, letting me know, get out of here. Got the spray, no more wasp on the wellhouse.
Red wasp nest here and there, fly around real close but never stung by one. Don't seem to be aggressive. I just don't like them flying around and sometimes landing on me.

When I was a teen, a Bumble Bee got after me, hitting me in the head, did not sting me. I was running, hands swatting my head, stopped when I suddenly ran into a tree. Always imagined that Bumble Bee laughing his ass off.
They can sting as many times as they want, don't loose stinger and don't die afterwards.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

> Red wasp nest here and there, fly around real close but never stung by one. Don't seem to be aggressive. I just don't like them flying around and sometimes landing on me.


Yeah, it's one of the very few things I never got stung by out here. They must be VERY hard to piss off if I never got stung, since i grew up out here as a child and was basically dumb as a brick when it came to NOT pissing off the locals (animals insects etc). I've stepped on a live rattlesnake, even. Never got stung by a red wasp. 😂

The point you make about hurting yourself trying to get away from something definitely resonates with me. I feel like that's a big part of the danger of certain animals that won't kill or even really injure you... you'll still hurt your own damn self, possibly real bad, trying to get away from them! This is especially true when you're balanced on top of a tractor. Overreacting up there and falling off or slipping off or stabbing the wrong controls COULD end up getting you killed.


----------

